# Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons. Beautiful game.



## Crispy (Sep 5, 2013)

Just got done with this game and honestly the last time I felt like this after putting the controller down, letting the credits play to the end, then shaking the awe off my face was when I finished Journey. Now this is not as good as Journey. It's very easy, the controls aren't as fluid and the feels aren't quite as super-feely, but *that moment*. Wow. Face-splitting grin. Possibly the best marriage of gameplay and story ever.

Absolutely no padding, unforgettable scenery and characterisation, great music, beautiful artwork. I wish I had more than two thumbs up to give it.

My fingers hurt from gripping the triggers so much, mind :-D

Out now for download on Xbox360, PS3 and Steam.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 5, 2013)

Is it a fighty game? I want a non fighty game to get into whilst on ML.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 5, 2013)

Almost entirely non-violent. It's light puzzle-solving with gorgeous scenery and charming characters. But it's short and you'll only want to play it once. If you possibly can, play it with a joypad.


----------



## tommers (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes, I've been very tempted by this.  It looks good.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Sep 6, 2013)

nice1 Crispy, will try this and journey later, i need a new game.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 6, 2013)

Journey is one of the best experiences I've ever had with a video game. Try and get 4-5 hours to yourself, a couple of beers, a dark room and headphones. It is sublime.


----------



## Epona (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks great, but Steam tells me it requires a controller, which I don't have and can't afford to buy right now!  Have trouble using them cos of arthritic thumb joints, it would be fine for a short game but because of that I've never bothered getting one.  Mind you, OH has a working PS2 controller, so getting a USB adapter and drivers for that might be more feasible/cheaper.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 6, 2013)

You can play with the keyboard. WASD + Space for one brother, Arrows and Ctrl for the other.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 6, 2013)

In my head this is going to be a bit like Psychonauts. How wrong am I?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 6, 2013)

mauvais said:


> In my head this is going to be a bit like Psychonauts. How wrong am I?


Wrong. It's a bit like a linear Zelda (no overworld, one continuous path from beginning to end) where you control two characters at once. Honestly it's worth playing just for the art. Whenever you see a bench, you can pull the trigger to sit down and enjoy the view.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been resentful toward not having Journey on the Xbox so this might be something to fill it's hole in my heart.

Can you buy it with Xbox points? I've got 1600 points with nowt to spend them on (til Batman comes out and I can buy Catwoman or whatever)


----------



## Crispy (Sep 6, 2013)

Yep. Costs 1200 points.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 6, 2013)

Right. So I expect to complete Bioshock Infinite by the end of this month, leaving me 24 days til Batman.......HOLY MISTIMINGS I'VE JUST REALISED I'M ON HOLIDAY WHEN ARKHAM ORIGINS COMES OUT!!

Shit.

Do you have to pay a fee to change the dates of a holiday with Thomas Cook? 

Also it seems Batman comes out the day the kids break up from school for the half term. Clever...

But yes, Brothers, Tale of......game for October. Nice one Crispers


----------



## Crispy (Sep 6, 2013)

It won't last you long. It's not a big AAA game with oceans of content. It was made by 20 people, tops, and you'd have to be some sort of moron to finish it in more than 4-5 hours.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 6, 2013)

That's 23 days of October sorted for me then! I like these smaller games anyway. Braid and Limbo have been my favourite so far. Just want Journey now.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Journey is one of the best experiences I've ever had with a video game. Try and get 4-5 hours to yourself, a couple of beers, a dark room and headphones. It is sublime.


Journey was beautiful. 

Friend of mine got properly obsessed. Replayed it loads of times, got properly into the Journey community.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 14, 2013)

(Pocket posting)


----------



## Yetman (Sep 16, 2013)

Liking this so far. A bit easy but I'm only an hour or so into it so hopefully it'll get harder. The little bits where they bond are nice, and there's quite a bit of unexpected melancholia. Nice one for the heads up Crispy.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 19, 2013)

I finished this, with a keyboard. Missed quite a lot of the optional bits, but there were plenty of good ones. Overall recommended.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 20, 2013)

Me too. Very good story. I found it a bit too short for the money tbh, but still, nice game


----------



## grit (Sep 21, 2013)

mauvais said:


> I finished this, with a keyboard. Missed quite a lot of the optional bits, but there were plenty of good ones. Overall recommended.



How did you manage that, steam reports it requires an xbox controller?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 21, 2013)

grit said:


> How did you manage that, steam reports it requires an xbox controller?


Well, it doesn't. It just works. WSAD & Space for one, arrows keys and Right Ctrl for the other.


----------



## grit (Sep 21, 2013)

mauvais said:


> Well, it doesn't. It just works. WSAD & Space for one, arrows keys and Right Ctrl for the other.



Sweet, I thought you might have been doing something clever like using something to emulate the joypad.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 27, 2013)

bah

got this but it doesn't run on my laptop


----------



## han (Oct 13, 2013)

I like the sound of this...might install Steam.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 13, 2013)

Epona said:


> Looks great, but Steam tells me it requires a controller, which I don't have and can't afford to buy right now!  Have trouble using them cos of arthritic thumb joints, it would be fine for a short game but because of that I've never bothered getting one.  Mind you, OH has a working PS2 controller, so getting a USB adapter and drivers for that might be more feasible/cheaper.


Dunno about where you are but you can get used controllers for not much many places.


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Dunno about where you are but you can get used controllers for not much many places.



Not happening, I'm in one of those situations for the next few months where 'not much' to a lot of people is 'more than I have spare', sadly.  One of the cats had his annual checkup today and he needs a shit load of dental surgery, I was given an estimate of £490 for the work so we'll be counting pennies for a while.  No controllers, used or otherwise (or pretty much anything else) until that has been paid for.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 15, 2013)

Epona said:


> Not happening, I'm in one of those situations for the next few months where 'not much' to a lot of people is 'more than I have spare', sadly.  One of the cats had his annual checkup today and he needs a shit load of dental surgery, I was given an estimate of £490 for the work so we'll be counting pennies for a while.  No controllers, used or otherwise (or pretty much anything else) until that has been paid for.






Glow in the dark plastic fangs?


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Glow in the dark plastic fangs?



  See, I can still laugh about it - just!  Would it be wrong of me to say just take out any teeth that are likely to cause him problems in the future?  It's not like he has to hunt to survive.  He's been having dental problems since he was 4, he's now 6 and this will be his second major dental surgery.  He's young middle age and in good health to go through anaesthesia and surgery, it just worries me that when he's 10 or 12 and less 'safe' for him to have general anaesthetic, they'll still be putting him under taking a few teeth out a year - he's obviously (like some of his breed) very prone to gum and dental problems.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2013)

has to be a keyboard remapping setting..



hell even emulators for old N64 games give you the option of remapping set keys on the keyboard to use instead buying a dedicated controller..

might not get the best game experience but *shrugs* depends if you can get used to it


*edit it appears  yes you can*


----------



## dweller (Dec 1, 2013)

wow, what a beautiful game, just got it in the steam sale,


----------



## Sunray (Jan 5, 2015)

I got this game for a pound in the steam sale and what a lovely game, its far too easy though.

There are some side quests to watch out for that I didn't really notice apart from rescuing the man who hangs himself as he's lost everything to a fire.  Didn't realise you had to give him something from the house after saving him.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 5, 2015)

Had tears in my eyes at the end of this game.


----------



## blairsh (Feb 4, 2015)

Just got it as a free download on xbox, rate enjoying it so far, not taxing but nice all the same


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 22, 2015)

Released this morning on iOS for the frankly VAST sum of £3.99.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2015)

Christ the controls must be excruciating on a touchscreen.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 25, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Christ the controls must be excruciating on a touchscreen.


Having downloaded it...

Controls appear to be a pretty unexceptional variation on a two-stick shooter. 

Perhaps I'm missing something that'll emerge later, mind...


----------

